# LED lights and Planted Tanks



## Grane (Jun 14, 2011)

So I'm putting together a 75G Planted tank and I was looking at lighting. Are LED's good for plants? I noticed that Marineland was sell these and wanted some opinions on them? They sell 2 different types one for planted tanks and single/double bright LEDs, but the price difference is pretty significant. The 36-48" regular LED costs $219 and the planted LED costs $519. 

Assuming price isn't an issue, is it worth getting the planted LED? or are there better options?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

The new ones for plants look promising, but the top gets really really hot, the built in timer is handy, but for the price I'd rather get a t5ho and a timer.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

People at the planted tank said these are good for low light plants.

Finnex has decent LED lights according to planted tank forum.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=145


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Also went with t5ho and timer. Better light penetration down to the substrate level.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

What about those 'PAR 30' style LED bulbs? Would those make good candidates? I don't see one online that's operating at around 6500K light temp, but not sure if they exist yet... I know some reef aquarium setups are already using those type of bulbs.


Al


----------

